# Post up if you pre soak or straight to soil



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 26, 2014)

So it has been said that a lot of people don't use paper towel method to germ seeds they go straight to soil.

So post up if you use a method or just go straight to soil.

I use the paper towel method


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


straight to soil amigo!

almost always have 100%

peace


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 26, 2014)

Shot glass method, distilled water with a drop of hydrogen peroxide into a sterilized glass, once cracked into soil using sterile tweezers, down 3/8 inch, kept @ 78-86 degrees till heads poke through.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2014)

soil. I always thought what Manalaseeds.com says about germinating made too much since to do it any other way... We old hippies you know.


Farmer, i am sorry i copied you.  Great minds think a like and forget what they just read, i guess. sorry to repeat.


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 26, 2014)

I soak in water 24 hrs and then in soil with great results. Nobody gets 100 %. All the time.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 26, 2014)

straight to Rockwool cube 
distilled water


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> soil. I always thought what Manalaseeds.com says about germinating made too much since to do it any other way... We old hippies you know.
> 
> 
> Farmer, i am sorry i copied you.  Great minds think a like and forget what they just read, i guess. sorry to repeat.



no problem! 



ps, I read somewhere in here today that you have an arizer solo, and recently had the battery changed??? Can I ask you more about this?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2014)

I go with the Mother Nature way.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 27, 2014)

paper towel
been working for me for decades. why fix what aint broke


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 27, 2014)

First, slight scarification, using an empty toilet paper roll and sand paper. Then into Sunshine Mix #4 in 2 1/2 - 3 inch coco coir pots. When ready, it all goes into 6 inch coco coir pots, then into 5 gallon pots. No more crushed roots from tweezers, no more  transplant shock. Trail and error has taught me this method to my madness. Just my way. Use whatever way you are comfortable with, as the results are what`s important. Later. Peace.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

I posted this just to get a feel as to what people use as a Tech. It seems people use what they like and what gives them best results.

All 5 of my jack herer broke soil and are happy seedlings from paper towel method 100% 
Thanks guys


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2014)

I plant directly into the medium because every time you handle a popped seed, you risk damaging the root or passing pathogens to the seed.  Just recently we had someone who germed in paper towel and all popped, but had some of them not make it through the soil.  When seeds open, but fail to survive when planted, I usually figure that the seed was somehow damaged in the transplant, if it is taken care of afterwards.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 29, 2014)

justafarmer said:


> http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide
> 
> 
> straight to soil amigo!
> ...





Rosebud said:


> soil. I always thought what Manalaseeds.com says about germinating made too much since to do it any other way... We old hippies you know.
> 
> 
> Farmer, i am sorry i copied you.  Great minds think a like and forget what they just read, i guess. sorry to repeat.





pcduck said:


> I go with the Mother Nature way.





The Hemp Goddess said:


> I plant directly into the medium because every time you handle a popped seed, you risk damaging the root or passing pathogens to the seed.  Just recently we had someone who germed in paper towel and all popped, but had some of them not make it through the soil.  When seeds open, but fail to survive when planted, I usually figure that the seed was somehow damaged in the transplant, if it is taken care of afterwards.



You have gardeners ^^^^^ who treat MJ as a typical flowering annual like just about all garden plants.

           OR

You have those who think MJ is some sort of atypical plant that needs special attention throughout its life cycle. Usually from sketchy information on the web or, someone wanting to sell you something, or both.

My best results with mj came after I started ignoring mj advice and treating them just as the container veggies that I had been growing for years.

YMMV .... But, whatever works well for you.

Wet


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 29, 2014)

That is an extremely good post right there, top notch gardens all giving the same advice.


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 29, 2014)

I germ in moist paper towel on a paper plate inside a big zip lock bag.I put it under a cfl and it works great.no problems although I do recommend breathing in deep through your nose n exhaling out your mouth to fill the bags with air,then zip lock them tight so all that airs locked in.


----------



## erichte (Jan 4, 2015)

I put my seeds into rockwool cubes, in a dome placed in a warm spot. Once the roots start poking through, I put the cube directly into soil. I did the paper towel thing for years, but I'd occasionally break the tap root. I do the same with clones.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 12, 2015)

I used to do paper towels with pretty good success but this time trying it straight in the dirt as per mandala seed's instructions. 

been about 24 hours have seeds I found in a bag. got a dixie cup of dirt with the seed in the grow tent under the light. so far nothing


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

Takes longer...hang in, if they aren't too old they should sprout for ya.


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 24, 2015)

Have straight to dirt, and paper toweled.. Last year I totally stunted one by fubaring the transfer from paper towel to dirt. It totally grew out of the dirt sideways. That is after stalling out and not doing anything for like 3 weeks. Straight to dirt is my preferred method


----------



## zem (Mar 24, 2015)

oasis cubes are my favorites, very high rate, very easy to transplant


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2015)

zem said:


> oasis cubes are my favorites, very high rate, very easy to transplant


 

I'm going to have to order some of those....... jiffy pucks will not work for the type of grow I'm switching to.


----------



## zem (Mar 24, 2015)

i just buy them from the nearest flower station, and cut them to size, theyre found everywhere. the only thing that i can point out is that the seeds or clones must not be siting in a puddle of water, but that goes to any medium as well. you cant overwater. i water according to temp/humidity and cube size. i normally cut them like 1.5"x1.5" or 2"x2" and water once every 1-2 days depending on climate. you can actually put them on timer and ebb and flow, and can be bottom fed, they wick superbly well. also they are inert with neutral ph unlike rockwool.


----------



## The Poet (Mar 24, 2015)

Fellow enthusiasts,


     Straight to soil...


                         Thank you...

                                The Poet


----------



## Kraven (Mar 24, 2015)

just drop them in the dirt and water them in, seems to work almost every time, now I just drop them in a quick start plug and drop into the hydro with the drip ring going till the first root hits the water.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 24, 2015)

Paper towel is the only way I've ever done it. Figure, if it's not broke...I won't fix it  

Currently, I've run clones only for almost 8 months or so now. Maybe closer to 10 months....shoot, I've lost track!


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 26, 2015)

To each, his or her own. Whatever method you have confidence in and works for ya, use it. The results are what matters. My last go around, I dropped 18 into soil and got 18 sprouts. My method works for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2015)

Into SOIL. Mother nature has always worked for me. :48:


----------



## next (Apr 2, 2015)

I drop straight into soil.. but for older seeds I do a 12-24hr presoak before dropping in the soil. 98%success rate


----------



## budz4me (Apr 10, 2015)

100% here with straight to soil, but really to each their own really.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 14, 2015)

How big of pots for soil do you guys sprout in?


----------



## zem (Aug 14, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> How big of pots for soil do you guys sprout in?



normally in small 1-2" cups or cubes


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 14, 2015)

Where do you get these little cups?  Can you give me product name or something?


----------



## yarddog (Aug 14, 2015)

In a pinch you can use a solo cup.


----------



## zem (Aug 14, 2015)

there are a 1001 ways to do it, there are those plastic trays 1x2 that are sectioned in many different sizes , you can use plastic drinking cups just poke holes in the bottom or small nursery pots or netpots... i myself don't use any pot since i use oasis cubes that hold together individually and i just transplant the entire cube after sprouting, some people use rockwool cubes or sure-to-grow and similar media... you basically want a moist light and airy medium but not wet or heavy


----------

